# need help with Medusa's partner



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Dye the toga grey and basically make him grey all over?


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

If I remember my mythology right, he could go as Perseus, the man who kills medusa. Oh right! from "Clash of the Titans". He could basically wear any greek or roman looking outfit, and run around threatening you all night.

Here's a pic:
http://www.mythweb.com/encyc/entries/perseus.html


----------



## Dirk.Diggler (Nov 9, 2004)

Well he could be one of the other greek methology creatures like a Cyclops a Centaur (1/2 man 1/2 horse might be kinda hard) or a Satyr (mand with goat legs) or maybe even a greek god might be kinda related like Zeus or something well just ideas


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

thanks for the ideas, I just couldn't stand the ego if he was some type of greek god. I like the cyclops or satyr ideas, but I don't do much sewing. But I can shop like crazy.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

What about a Snake Charmer? Wrap a sheet "diaper" around him, a loose fitting shirt, an Eastern Indian hat, sandals, a basket and a flute. Then you could follow him around all night!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I have to go with the STONE look!


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Male gorgon*

He could go as Nanas, a male Gorgon (Medusa was a female Gorgon).

Nanas was the guard of Zeus and the only male Gorgon.

Steven


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

We had some discussions about his costume and he has rejected the cyclops the satyr, and being turned to stone. I don't remember anything about the male Gorgon, I think I will have to do some reading. I remember medusa had two sisters she lived with, perhaps he would want to be one of them. Gawd, that would be funny. I am just not sure what the sisters looked like, were they not mortal? I think I have to read...


----------



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone know what this Nanas looked like ? Did he have snakes for hair too ?


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Nanas*

Here are a few pics and links I found on the web.



















http://www.kernunnos.com/deities/Minerva.html










Gorgons are sometimes depicted as having wings of gold, brazen claws, and the tusks of boars. They even have fire coming out of their hands and they can steal powers from the gods. They are so strong they can kill anyone who stands in their way. They are the Queens of the underworld. The Gorgons can go anywhere they want and even look like humans.

Steven


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I too am going to medusa this year and bought my husband a serpent lord costume 

http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/prods/rub67113.html

I think it pretty cool.


----------



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a very interesting costume and it's giving me an idea. How about a Roman robe and then a collar or breastplate of snakes. Take some rubber or vinyl snakes and thread the tails with wire. then pose the snakes in a striking position. Place on shoulders and fasten wire ends together.


----------

